# 2/8 afternoon at the Cans



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Decided to take advantage of the weather one last time before it fell apart and headed for the area north of Big Pickerel and Cone again. Set up in the gap between the two and trolled NE for 90 min and had very few marks and no pullbacks. Decided to check out A can and marked a few deep but no takers. Ran to 22' of water off Crane Creek and Metzgers searching with sonar and decided to go north. Marked a few 3/4 mile east of the West Sister icebergs and still no takers. Ran towards Niagara and the sonar lit up just south of C in 32' of water and the fish were deep. Put P10's with 2 oz at varying combos. Stuck one grape ape Reef out 85' and finally got a really nice fish. Put a couple more Reefs out and in the next hour we went 2 for 3 all on a Cheap Sunglasses. Kept 2 and released the others. Speed was .9 mph. Beautiful lake this afternoon...hard to believe it was Feb 8th!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish and report!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Eric why are we not seeing or hearing about the really big fish? No teeners or 32"+ fish. Just too early? We have seen a few marks that could have been big females but only a few. Seems like we should have seen more. 

Thanks for the report. I think many here should learn from you that if the Fish are not where you are....go find them. You took advantage of a nice lake and put some miles on. Nicely done sir.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Your making me jealous. 

Nice fish!


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Jim Stedke said:


> Eric why are we not seeing or hearing about the really big fish? No teeners or 32"+ fish. Just too early? We have seen a few marks that could have been big females but only a few. Seems like we should have seen more.
> 
> Thanks for the report. I think many here should learn from you that if the Fish are not where you are....go find them. You took advantage of a nice lake and put some miles on. Nicely done sir.


I have a bad feeling the walleye population is a lot lower than is let on. I am starting to have doubt in the good hatch we had last spring. I know it wasn't quite as good as 2003 hatch but man in 2004 it was everything you could do to keep those2003 fish off the lines. This past fall in sept the walleye disappeared out of Ashtabula over night then it seemed no one caught any until the night bite out of Cleveland in December. I got to play around with a good school out of Huron this past Dec. but I can honestly say the schools are not like they should or used too. I know a lot will disagree with me.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

eyedreamn said:


> Your making me jealous.
> 
> Nice fish!


Nice avatar. I'm thinking this house husband thing really has you in touch with your feminine side! You need a road trip Dave!!!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice catch Eric and you gotta love those flat days that you can run just about anywhere! That's how we found them that day right before ice up. We simply ran 25-27MPH and just watched the screen and water color and didn't sit down until we marked a good number of suspended fish. Sunday we didn't have that luxury do to the wind and short time period so we had to settle for a location with a few marks and clean water. Multiple short passes on a relatively small area is what worked for us Sunday.

Most of the fish we have pulled the last couple of trips have been what I consider to be the BIG males. 3 of our 12 on Sunday were female and 2 of those were only 4 Lbs! Jim, I believe the big girls are still plentiful in the lake and we'll see more of them in the coming months. Historically, and strictly speaking from our experience open water trolling in January and February around the reef complex, the fish tend to run smaller than what we would see off Huron area in late November, December and even January. Then come late March and into April, there are plenty of big girls in the area. We'll find out soon enough.....


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

walleyeseizure said:


> I have a bad feeling the walleye population is a lot lower than is let on. I am starting to have doubt in the good hatch we had last spring. I know it wasn't quite as good as 2003 hatch but man in 2004 it was everything you could do to keep those2003 fish off the lines. This past fall in sept the walleye disappeared out of Ashtabula over night then it seemed no one caught any until the night bite out of Cleveland in December. I got to play around with a good school out of Huron this past Dec. but I can honestly say the schools are not like they should or used too. I know a lot will disagree with me.


I don't know man, I caught A LOT of baby eyes while perch fishing this year, and I mean a lot! Haven't quite experienced so many little guys before. I hope you're wrong. Plus, I marked massive amounts of fish in the Sandusky Bay this fall. I think the weather has more to do with it personally.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> I don't know man, I caught A LOT of baby eyes while perch fishing this year, and I mean a lot! Haven't quite experienced so many little guys before. I hope you're wrong. Plus, I marked massive amounts of fish in the Sandusky Bay this fall. I think the weather has more to do with it personally.


Good to hear! I am just speaking from the past in 2004 and 2005 the baby's were so thick you caught 100 or more in one day ice fishing and trolling you had to check your lines every few minutes so you weren't dragging 8-10 of them. Keeping my fingers crossed this past hatch holds true. Cause we need it


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I think the overall population isn,t what it used to be.constant fishing of perch and walleyes leaves the lake population stacked against the pickerel family.nobody keeps white bass,white perch or sheepheads in the numbers that pickerel are kept.these fish school up and fend of predators by traveling in numbers.BIG walleyes can travel and thrive by themselves,but the marauding schools of "trash fish" prevent them from thriving.these fish die off naturally in huge numbers in the central basin in late spring early summer,yet these numbers dying off doesn,t make a dent in their overpopulation.their overpopulation is killing the trout stocking programs in the central and eastern basins,s.we have to find a way to balance the populations of less desirable fish with that of the "money fish".ohio is the only state that has a statewide "daily bag limit"-all other states have "possession" style limits.by allowing out-of-staters to keep 6 fish for every day they can prove they were here will ultimately sell more hotel rooms and travel related immenities ,but it comes at a great cost to the native ohioans


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on getting out and catching fish. hope things just gets better for you guys that venture out on erie this time of the year.
sherman


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

walleyeseizure said:


> I have a bad feeling the walleye population is a lot lower than is let on. I am starting to have doubt in the good hatch we had last spring. I know it wasn't quite as good as 2003 hatch but man in 2004 it was everything you could do to keep those2003 fish off the lines. This past fall in sept the walleye disappeared out of Ashtabula over night then it seemed no one caught any until the night bite out of Cleveland in December. I got to play around with a good school out of Huron this past Dec. but I can honestly say the schools are not like they should or used too. I know a lot will disagree with me.



Spoiled. That's what we are. Those of us that have experienced the spoils of massive hatches in 1982 and 2003 along with strong ones in '86 and a year two in the early 90's and another in '99 have seen massive schools of fish no matter what time of year it is. If you follow the numbers, Lake Erie has been in the sub 20 million range for catchable fish for a lot of the past 15 years. That's why we don't have 10 fish limits and why the March and April limits are 4 fish. Back in the 80's fishing used to be really easy. There were 80 million catchable walleyes, algae stained water kept fish in the west basin much later in the summers, 10 fish limits were so easy all you had to do was make 20 or 30 casts on a decent bite and 10 or 12 on a good one. We had cold winters and solid ice almost every year. But ....with those huge numbers came the reality that there were NOT MANY BIG FISH. 

Enter invasive species.....white perch, zebra mussels, quagga, round gobies. Those completely changed the lake from something we will never see again. There are still fish out there but now you have go follow them or cross over the PA and Canadian borders. We don't have as many strong year classes bunched together and evidence is pointing to less severe winters. You can't tie on a gold nugget and catch a limit after work very often. The growth rates of fish in Lake Erie were a snails pace back in the heyday but are now the fastest in North America. I caught my first walleye on Lake Erie in 1974 (actually I caught 10 that day) and have fished it hard every year since and it was 1998 before I caught my first 10 lb fish and the mid 2000's before I caught more than one in the same year. When the Fish Ohio award program first started back in the 80's the minimum size for a walleye award was 25". We don't even blink an eye at a 25" fish now. Its a different lake. Some of the younger people who have less than 10 years of experience have had their own version of the heyday (I call it my heyday 2.0) and it's been really good. We just have to remember the Lake Erie walleye fishery is one of extremes....lots of poor to fair years with the occasional big year class to spoil us. We are actually sitting very well with a couple average plus a big one right in a row. The ice fishing pressure obviously impacts numbers but I'd contend the good years down east in Geneva, Ashtabula, and Conny take as many if not more big females out of the lake as any other period or location through the year. 

Be patient. Until last spring it was 13 years since our last super hatch. And we are still 2 months away from what I'd call the peak of the western basin walleye invasion. Don't let your blank sonar screens trick you into thinking the walleyes in the lake have all evaporated this past winter! My guess is they are wherever the biggest concentration of bait is or still far east of the islands.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

nightranger said:


> I think the overall population isn,t what it used to be.constant fishing of perch and walleyes leaves the lake population stacked against the pickerel family.nobody keeps white bass,white perch or sheepheads in the numbers that pickerel are kept.these fish school up and fend of predators by traveling in numbers.BIG walleyes can travel and thrive by themselves,but the marauding schools of "trash fish" prevent them from thriving.these fish die off naturally in huge numbers in the central basin in late spring early summer,yet these numbers dying off doesn,t make a dent in their overpopulation.their overpopulation is killing the trout stocking programs in the central and eastern basins,s.we have to find a way to balance the populations of less desirable fish with that of the "money fish".ohio is the only state that has a statewide "daily bag limit"-all other states have "possession" style limits.by allowing out-of-staters to keep 6 fish for every day they can prove they were here will ultimately sell more hotel rooms and travel related immenities ,but it comes at a great cost to the native ohioans


Commercial fishing is the only significant harvest of non game fish. We all need to support that industry instead of persecute it. I know for a fact it is one of the most highly regulated and enforced industries on both sides of the international border.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I am really looking forward to the abundant small walleye reaching 20" to 24". Just me and the wife and a great meal of fresh fish. After catching 2 or 3 of them, I'll switch to bass fishing. I remember everyone throwing erie deries for ten fish limits of 15" to 17" walleyes around the islands back in the 70's. To boot they called it the walleye capital of the world. Just a different perspective of time past and a different reality.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> Eric why are we not seeing or hearing about the really big fish? No teeners or 32"+ fish. Just too early? We have seen a few marks that could have been big females but only a few. Seems like we should have seen more.
> 
> Thanks for the report. I think many here should learn from you that if the Fish are not where you are....go find them. You took advantage of a nice lake and put some miles on. Nicely done sir.


Jim hard to say where the really big fish are. When we have good ice the biggest fish are usually caught when we can still get on the ice and fish in March. Yes we get big ones before but not like you do in March. I had a group of 6 ice fishing clients last year in March that were all Lake Erie first timers and they had one of those magical days. When we got in I told them I had good news and bad news....Good was they just experienced a day like I've only seen once before in my lifetime. Bad was every time they fish Lake Erie from that day forward they will always say "God I hope we catch them like we did on March 15th 2015!" I told them any time you can ice fish in March you have the potential to catch multiple double digit fish.

Its only Feb 9th....


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Well said!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Jim Stedke said:


> Well said!


Well said indeed Eric!
Reminding me once again why I have my boat and camper at Magee East!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

sure was a lot cheaper to fish back then...half dozen weight forward spinners couple dozen worms and 2 rods...which one was for backup.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> Well said!


Jim all the people you know and fish with are you worry about the walleye population being wipeout where you catch 15 inch fish you like at a inland lake


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not sure what you're asking but I was not worried about the walleye population bring wiped out, I was simply asking Eric why there weren't more oversized fish being caught right now.

He in essence said "cause they ain't here yet." I thought that was a good and reasonable answer. He knows his stuff, and I appreciate his insight.

By the way we haven't caught a single fish under 20" yet this Spring.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking but I was not worried about the walleye population bring wiped out, I was simply asking Eric why there weren't more oversized fish being caught right now.
> 
> He in essence said "cause they ain't here yet." I thought that was a good and reasonable answer. He knows his stuff, and I appreciate his insight.
> 
> By the way we haven't caught a single fish under 20" yet this Spring.


Maybe if I would've asked it this way you have so many guys trolling and charter boats catching limits and commercial fishing and poor hatches due to weather is it possible walleye numbers are down and nobody wants to Amit to it or do you have fish smarter and harder to be successful I hope that was better this time


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Straley said:


> Maybe if I would've asked it this way you have so many guys trolling and charter boats catching limits and commercial fishing and poor hatches due to weather is it possible walleye numbers are down and nobody wants to Amit to it or do you have fish smarter and harder to be successful I hope that was better this time


Walleye numbers are down, that is admitted by all DNRs. Total allowable catch quotas are set by the Lake Erie Commission, Ohios portion is all given to the sportsmen because there is no commercial walleye fishing in Ohio. Ohio fishermen and charter captains have never meet the quota. And yes you must fish smarter and harder then in years past. But things are looking up in a big way and the recruitment from last years spawn was large, so it's going to get better or easier in the next few years. I'm the age that I feel like I'm good for the duration. Good fishing is pretty much assured for the next 15 yrs. It won't be like the 10 limit days, but I don't think 90 million population numbers are good for the system. 

I hope I covered your concerns in there somewhere. Good luck


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Last year in the summer, I had numerous people tell me about fishing for trout in 80' of water out of the east end of the lake and pulling limits of 12 lb walleye....said their eyes where the size of silver dollars and bulging out of their heads....80' deep...limits...not 1 or 2 eyes at 12lbs ....6 or more of em...There are some big fish left up there...you just gotta put some time in and be patient..


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

sady dog said:


> Last year in the summer, I had numerous people tell me about fishing for trout in 80' of water out of the east end of the lake and pulling limits of 12 lb walleye....said their eyes where the size of silver dollars and bulging out of their heads....80' deep...limits...not 1 or 2 eyes at 12lbs ....6 or more of em...There are some big fish left up there...you just gotta put some time in and be patient..


This is an Ohio forum.

Shhhh....

Oct of 2014 we pulled close to 3 tickets of eyes down 100 to 130 over 140. The eyeballs were literally falling out of there heads. This was October too..

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/deep-water-walleyes.267539/


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry...ha ha just saying...they are in there


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some 90's fish dad had for shows. They are 25 to 28 inches. "Good eaters" now lol. I remember in 92 catching 2 over 25 in 3 cast and 10 on 15 cast. I was making people mad on the boat. I know the mounts are beat up but they were all over the place at sport shows. The sheephead stoped more people at the booth than anything lol


----------



## Mike orawiec (Feb 26, 2012)

Reply to Nightrangers post. You make comments about the out of staters being to keep multiple day catches without there being a possession limit. You don't have in state limits either and the parking lots are usually filled with Ohio plates. Really!


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

MageeEast said:


> Commercial fishing is the only significant harvest of non game fish. We all need to support that industry instead of persecute it. I know for a fact it is one of the most highly regulated and enforced industries on both sides of the international border.


 I too see a great need for commercial fishing one because it's my job but two of you knew what was caught as far as "junk" you would be amazed. Every time our boats fish I tell them to keep more so I catch less junk. With that said there is no walleye quota for Ohio just perch. The "big" guys usually never bother with junk fish they have their $2million or more worth of perch quota and they are happy with that. I think it's bull. Since no one can sell buy or transfer these licenses anymore less and less of these guys will fish junk because it's harder Money to earn they should earn their perch quota. For every 10 lbs of wp wb or sheep you catch you earn 1 lb of perch quota. That may be drastic but I think something needs to happen. Canada does catch junk too but usually targeting yp and eyes. As far as the regulations it's pretty crazy but I understand keeping an eye on them so closely. I see game wardens at least 3 times a month when perch come in. The other fish they don't even measure unless training a newbie.

Sorry for rabbit trail


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I dont want to get anyones panties in a bunch here, but many different studies on lake eries walleye population have multiple factors playing into success on recruitment on lake erie. I have fished lake erie and its tributaries for the past 13 years and do not have the vast personal knowledge from the 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s. I do although have some experience fishing the lake with a degree in fishers science.

Eric suggests that the walleye population was extremely large in the 1970s with limits of 10 walleye being allowed. Well according to historic data from the mid 70s to 1980 suggest the population is right where it is at right now present state which is right around 20 million age 2 class walleye or better. Think anglers just got better at catching with advances in electronics and techniques which forced the ODNR to decrease the amount of walleye allowed to be harvested. 

As Eric suggested we did have an influx of invasive species which caused a shake up in the walleye population in the 1980s which cleaned the lake up and allowed more zoo plankton to develop which is walleye fry prefered food source. The peak of the zoo plankton if it coincidence with the fry will allow the fry to grow to that suggested 90 day period which is the first make or break point if the fry will have a chance to survive. Many variables play into these factors of walleye success.

The large females need a large lipid supply to develop a successful egg development, which correlates with gizard shad and some studies suggest emeral shiner aid the females also in this. So as of right now mid to late winter the females are gorging on these bait fish where ever they are. 

Lake temperature rates in the spring will cause changes in the growth of zoo plankton. Too cold wouldn't grow to support the large amount of fry, too quick could smother the population of 0 age class walleye. Plus take into the consideration of phosphorous and nitrogen flowing in from farm fields from rivers such as the maumee and Sandusky can cause growth of the wrong type of micro organisms and change the biodiversity available for the fry to eat. 

All populations have cycles its understanding these cycles and how it fluctuates effects what we see in the lake. Studies are now suggested longer ice concentration are aiding in the recruitment of the walleye... why is this? Well probably because it doesn't allow the lake to warm too quickly which provides the proper amount of zoo plankton for the fry. This is just a theroy. 

Jim is right in saying having a population of 90 million is bad for the lake. It probably is and if the lake tried to sustain this over a long period we would probably see a large crash in the walleye population due to them eating all available food souces. What is very interesting is in lake erie canabolism is not readily seen in the walleye population as it is seen in other lakes. This may suggest that they do have enough to eat, so not eat their own fry which is a good thing.

Now every 5 to 10 years you get the perfect storm of conditions which allows for a boomer class of walleye to survive. i.e. 2003, 2015 class. Sometimes we have to wait longer in between classes but it happens.

The white bass are not an invasive species and I hate them as much as the next angler when trolling, but the walleye and white bass have live next to each other for thousands of years in lake erie. Doubt that this population of fish really hurts the walleye population. But I imagine as ferocious as they are they have to eat a large number of young walleye. 

Again im not trying to upset anyone this is just from my personal experience and what I have read. Good luck in 2016, and lets hope we get a better than average year class to aid some more eyes to the lake.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

All I am suggesting is the population of catchable walleye fish minus the 2014&2015 class are below the 20 million threshold IMO. Hopefully I am wrong. The big girls from 2003 seem to of hung out in Ashtabula in the beginning of summer and migrated east towards presque isle in mid summer. You ask why I think that? Simply we caught big fish in June and in July and August I read about 12lb walleye out of presque isle while the fish avg 8lbs out of Ashtabula during July and august. Not saying we didn't catch any big 2003 fish in July or August but seemed like bigger fish were east. I also think it is weird that this fall that you didn't read more about these yoy walleye being caught in December when trolling. I am hoping between 2014/2015 hatch the population soars to 80 million but I am losing my optimism. This will be my 30th yr fishing Lake Erie, when I was a little lad my grandfather took me on a charter out of Ashtabula and I was hooked. I don't recall the fish ever being small out of bula I have pictures of stringers of 6 guys with 60 fish and they look no different than the ones I caught this summer besides the stringers are smaller. My son is now 3 yrs old my daughter will be 5 soon. They already love going on the boat to catch fish just hope there future was like my childhood on Erie. I can also say with today's technology I think we would of decimated the walleye back then. If I was as precise with my trolling back then as I am now the fish might be extinct! Back in the early 90s my buddy Jeff and I would drive up to Ashtabula and hop on the boat drive out to Canada and limit out on 20 walleye with no concept of depth control or how to read a fishfinder this was just a normal evening of trolling. sorry to hijack your thread Eric but kinda did it on purpose to see your opinion.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't care how you guys try to explaine it there was more fish back in the heyday...zebra mussels changed the water and the way we have to fish...one thing that I always wondered is if there was 80 mil. at one time and there's only 20 mil. now and the fisherman never caught their quota where did the 50-60 mil go? ... did they die off...surely it would have been noticed if that many had died...if think maybe there wasn't 80 mil. but maybe 40 mil. at it's peak...one thing nobody has said is the spring fishing...back then nobody even thought about fishing until may when the water warmed up enough for w-f spinners and worms. my buddy was a captain back then on the lindy team and gary roach came one spring and showed them how to catch them on the reefs with fuzzy grub jigs..the rest is history.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

just to clarify a few things,my biggest fish ever caught on erie was almost 20 years ago.it was a 14 1/2 lbMALE WALLEYE.it was the biggest,strongest and most muscular fish I,ve ever seen.i have caught many 12,13 and even 14 lb females that were full of eggs but none were 34 1/2" long.i do not consider a 10 lb pregnant fish wish 3lbs of eggs to be a hog,just my opinion.i clean and eat these fish and wouldn,t waste a dime of my money mounting one.once you,ve hooked,battled and landed a true monster,pregnant fatties just don,t cut it. whenever possible,i throw big pregnant fish back in search of a 2-4lb male.i don,t like fishing this time of year for fear of traumatizing too many pregnant fish.i don,t mind other people fishing for them but please, don,t call a pregnant female a hog.how would like it if someone called your pregnant wife fat. number two-no adjoining state to ohio offers out-of-staters as cheap of license as ohio.no state will let us possess more than one days limit-period.michigan gouges ohioans on license,s. the state of ohio gouges out of staters on the turnpike.the best fishing is in the center of the state and the state makes money whether your coming from the west or east (and wait till they figure out the "heavy" axle thing). we all want good fishing for years to come, but sorry maggee east,i also know someone that works in the commercial fishing and they laughed at your post that they keep trash fish.there nets traumatize healthy fish even if they are released-DAMAGED.THEY WANT PERCH,NOTHING MORE.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

sady dog said:


> sorry...ha ha just saying...they are in there


I agree totally, and I'm just hoping the weatherman lets us have our shot at them, when the time comes.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

I tend to think the good ice coverage helps more than hurts the spawn, though it certainly is more complicated than just that. Sure the ice allows ice fishing but relatively speaking the number of ice anglers is small. A good ice cover though tends to make it harder to get out in the spring when the spawn starts and everybody and their brother hits the reefs. Lots of guys won't go out until most/all of the icebergs are melted and in a cold spring after a hard winter that could be well into the spawn. JMO

Nice fish Eric.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

drl149 said:


> I dont want to get anyones panties in a bunch here, but many different studies on lake eries walleye population have multiple factors playing into success on recruitment on lake erie. I have fished lake erie and its tributaries for the past 13 years and do not have the vast personal knowledge from the 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s. I do although have some experience fishing the lake with a degree in fishers science.
> 
> Eric suggests that the walleye population was extremely large in the 1970s with limits of 10 walleye being allowed. Well according to historic data from the mid 70s to 1980 suggest the population is right where it is at right now present state which is right around 20 million age 2 class walleye or better. Think anglers just got better at catching with advances in electronics and techniques which forced the ODNR to decrease the amount of walleye allowed to be harvested.
> 
> ...


DRL149 thanks for the info. I don't want anyone to misunderstand me....what I was saying was the invasion of white perch and zebra, then quagga mussels changed the lake forever. I think it has impacted the walleye fishery because it changed the habitat. Lake Erie is so unique in the fact that it changes rather dramatically depending on the environmental and climate impact. Lake Erie is no different in the respect that it has a carrying capacity and the invasion of white perch has displaced native biomass. They are predatory and consume eggs, larvae, and fry.

According to some of the current and retired Sea Grant biologists I know, one of the bigger factors in those once every decade or more phenomenal year classes is the cold and heavily iced covered winters. The factors you described have been discussed as well as the impact on YOY white perch and competitive plankton feeders (like gizzard shad). Those YOY WP are on the northern edge of their range and can't store enough fat to survive a long cold winter so there is a higher mortality rate those years. That reduces their impact on walleye eggs, larvae, and fry. Plus they become easy targets for walleyes and other fish to consume and get those critical nutrients they need to develop their eggs. Cold icy winters also make gizzard shad easy targets for the same reasons. 

The reason I even went down this path in this thread is because every year about this time, a discussion starts about how badly we are depleting the fishery by allowing ice fishing, fishing during the spawn, etc. Somebody always sounds the alarm when they go out and don't have their sonar light up or get a limit of fish. We got an open lake in early February and the expectation was coolers full of pigs and when it didn't happen, the naysayers start crying the sky is falling. This is Lake Erie. The fish will spawn in April like they always do so my guess is they will show up sometime between now and when the last eggs are dropped. They are wherever the biggest concentration of bait is and they are feeding heavily. Like I mentioned in a different posting.....find the bait and you will find the big females. The good news is there are so many of them the numbers are mind boggling.....and they don't all drop eggs at once so we get a long period of time where fish are moving in and out of the west basin to drop their eggs.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

nightranger said:


> just to clarify a few things,my biggest fish ever caught on erie was almost 20 years ago.it was a 14 1/2 lbMALE WALLEYE.it was the biggest,strongest and most muscular fish I,ve ever seen.i have caught many 12,13 and even 14 lb females that were full of eggs but none were 34 1/2" long.i do not consider a 10 lb pregnant fish wish 3lbs of eggs to be a hog,just my opinion.i clean and eat these fish and wouldn,t waste a dime of my money mounting one.once you,ve hooked,battled and landed a true monster,pregnant fatties just don,t cut it. whenever possible,i throw big pregnant fish back in search of a 2-4lb male.i don,t like fishing this time of year for fear of traumatizing too many pregnant fish.i don,t mind other people fishing for them but please, don,t call a pregnant female a hog.how would like it if someone called your pregnant wife fat. number two-no adjoining state to ohio offers out-of-staters as cheap of license as ohio.no state will let us possess more than one days limit-period.michigan gouges ohioans on license,s. the state of ohio gouges out of staters on the turnpike.the best fishing is in the center of the state and the state makes money whether your coming from the west or east (and wait till they figure out the "heavy" axle thing). we all want good fishing for years to come, but sorry maggee east,i also know someone that works in the commercial fishing and they laughed at your post that they keep trash fish.there nets traumatize healthy fish even if they are released-DAMAGED.THEY WANT PERCH,NOTHING MORE.


I didn't say they all harvested rough fish....I just said there are operations that do on both sides of the border. I know this for a fact. Read Slapjaw's posting above. 

Agree on the cheap license thing and am working on changing that. We are giving away the greatest walleye fishery in the world!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm surprised someone didn't try out of Huron last weekend . In my limited ice fishing experience the last few yrs the early ice fish were more scattered and while big sows were caught early it wasn't until march that they showed up in force . Mid to late Feb last yr there was a big fish bite happening in the pass as the big girls started migrating thru . 
Lake Erie is a amazing , and ever changing fishery. Where else can people feel like it was a bad day of they don't catch multiple 28"-32" fish ?


----------



## capt.america (Feb 16, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> I didn't say they all harvested rough fish....I just said there are operations that do on both sides of the border. I know this for a fact. Read Slapjaw's posting above.
> 
> Agree on the cheap license thing and am working on changing that. We are giving away the greatest walleye fishery in the world!


Who are we " giving away " this fishery too?? I personally think everyone that fishes Erie should pay the same fee. Residents that buy a license probably average many more days on the water, and more fish in the freezer, than the vacationing fisherman that visits once or twice a year. I, along with many others, stopped vacationing in Michigan when they decided to gouge non-residents with their increased fees. I hope Ohio does not make the same mistake. Erie is a Federal water that revived MILLIONS of Federal (everyones) dollars to clean up all the pollution and make improvements. What would the lake be like today if it did not receive that money?


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

capt.america said:


> Who are we " giving away " this fishery too?? I personally think everyone that fishes Erie should pay the same fee. Residents that buy a license probably average many more days on the water, and more fish in the freezer, than the vacationing fisherman that visits once or twice a year. I, along with many others, stopped vacationing in Michigan when they decided to gouge non-residents with their increased fees. I hope Ohio does not make the same mistake. Erie is a Federal water that revived MILLIONS of Federal (everyones) dollars to clean up all the pollution and make improvements. What would the lake be like today if it did not receive that money?


It would probably have massive algal blooms every summer were it not for all that money...lol.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

I think Ohio should have a reciprocating license system. Out of staters pay what out of staters pay in their home state.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm for just not letting Michigan people over our borders....we should build a wall...LMAO

GO BUCKS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I live in mi , I find it a crying shame of what non residents have to pay , I do most of my fishing in Ohio. I personally think that there should be no non residents license in any state, if a person is there fishing they are spending money some were in that state .


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

sady dog said:


> I'm for just not letting Michigan people over our borders....we should build a wall...LMAO
> 
> GO BUCKS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol Ohio hogs all the fish


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

capt.america said:


> Who are we " giving away " this fishery too?? I personally think everyone that fishes Erie should pay the same fee. Residents that buy a license probably average many more days on the water, and more fish in the freezer, than the vacationing fisherman that visits once or twice a year. I, along with many others, stopped vacationing in Michigan when they decided to gouge non-residents with their increased fees. I hope Ohio does not make the same mistake. Erie is a Federal water that revived MILLIONS of Federal (everyones) dollars to clean up all the pollution and make improvements. What would the lake be like today if it did not receive that money?


First of all Lake Erie is not a federal body of water. It is an international with parts of it in 4 states and one Canadian province (Ontario). That's why you need a different license when you cross those borders. 

Here's why I think we are "giving" the fishery away. Look up non resident license fees for every one of those states and Ontario. Ohio's is close to around half of the cost of all 4 of the others and I'm not going to mince words here....Ohio waters are home to the greatest walleye fishery in the world. Period. 

When you look at traveling out of state to fish multiple times the cheapest thing you spend money on is your license even at $70 to $85.....the cost of 6 custom DHJs. Residents foot most of the bill for enforcement, safety, and environmental management of their portions of the lake. 

Perhaps the most important reason for an increase is to allow the ODNR to capture their share of Pittman Robertson act (if you aren't familiar with this google it) money that is just sitting in Washington DC. The ODOW is primarily funded by license sales and fines. Every dollar raised is matched 3 to 1 with Pittman Robertson money for projects and programs. Millions of Ohioans have contributed to P&R coffers through purchases of sporting equipment. 

I buy at least 3 non resident fishing licenses every year because I want access to fisheries. Every state except Ohio has raised their non resident fees to capture those P&R funds that have ballooned with the panic gun and ammo buying the past 7 years. Time for Ohio to claim their share!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hallelujah amen


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I forgot to mention...raising fishing licenses won't directly leverage P&R money but it takes the pressure off revenue generated by hunting license sales to fund division programs. I'd like to see an increase in hunting license fees too for the same reasons.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I am an Ohio resident and pay the 68$ for a non res. Michigan license.. and you are right on Magee, it's time to get our fair share.... All those guys traveling here will pay extra to fish here. If they don't want to pay the extra, they can fish elsewhere. 40$ is too cheap in my opinion, supply and demand.


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

Just to clarify a bit on the funding side of things. Pittman and Robinson Act (aka Wildlife Restoration Act)is what funds the wildlife side of the DNR at a 3 to 1 match and the Dingell and Johnson Act (aka Sport Fish Restoration Act) funds the fisheries side also at a 3 to 1 match. Both are generated using an excise tax on gear for their respective outdoor activity. The Sport fish Restoration funds also receive a tax from marine fuel sales. This is one of the reason it is higher on the water. Many of us are guilty of dodging this one be fueling boats on the road, also the ethanol is bad for your boat (that's another subject). 

As for a fishing license increase in Ohio it will not let us capture any more of the federal funding. Each state that conforms to the federal framework of this funding is allocated a portion base on "effort" or the number of license sales. Currently the fisheries side of the DNR has the revenue to take advantage all of the dollars allocated through the program. On the other hand the wildlife side is no where near utilizing all of the available allocated funding. That is why the DNR has pushed for a non-resident hunting license increase for several years. This unfortunately is decided at the Legislative level not the agency level and has been shot down repeatedly. Write your legislator to see a change.

This is always a tough subject and there is never an answer that will make everyone happy. What helps the fisheries side the most is increased license sales, the more people that fish the bigger the piece of pie we get...as long as we have the revenue to match.

Take a kid fishing! We need to add license holders at or above the rate that we lose them.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Eyeonthefly said:


> Just to clarify a bit on the funding side of things. Pittman and Robinson Act (aka Wildlife Restoration Act)is what funds the wildlife side of the DNR at a 3 to 1 match and the Dingell and Johnson Act (aka Sport Fish Restoration Act) funds the fisheries side also at a 3 to 1 match. Both are generated using an excise tax on gear for their respective outdoor activity. The Sport fish Restoration funds also receive a tax from marine fuel sales. This is one of the reason it is higher on the water. Many of us are guilty of dodging this one be fueling boats on the road, also the ethanol is bad for your boat (that's another subject).
> 
> As for a fishing license increase in Ohio it will not let us capture any more of the federal funding. Each state that conforms to the federal framework of this funding is allocated a portion base on "effort" or the number of license sales. Currently the fisheries side of the DNR has the revenue to take advantage all of the dollars allocated through the program. On the other hand the wildlife side is no where near utilizing all of the available allocated funding. That is why the DNR has pushed for a non-resident hunting license increase for several years. This unfortunately is decided at the Legislative level not the agency level and has been shot down repeatedly. Write your legislator to see a change.
> 
> ...


Not to change the subject on an already derailed thread, but is the gas you buy in marinas normally ethanol free?? I go to great pains yo find ethanol free gas fh or all my 2 strokes.


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

JC heir said:


> Not to change the subject on an already derailed thread, but is the gas you buy in marinas normally ethanol free?? I go to great pains yo find ethanol free gas fh or all my 2 strokes.


It is supposed to be ethanol free.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Ya i paid $68 for a michigan lisc went up won the tourney at tip up town..got snubbed in the local paper....and spent a spit ton of money on bait ($6 a dozen for greys, $5 a dozen for blue minnows) 

LETS BUILD A WALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

sady dog said:


> Ya i paid $68 for a michigan lisc went up won the tourney at tip up town..got snubbed in the local paper....and spent a spit ton of money on bait ($6 a dozen for greys, $5 a dozen for blue minnows)
> 
> LETS BUILD A WALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We need to put a gate in though and open it just long enough to let the scUM or Buckeye football teams through for the Mich-$hit-gan's annual butt whipping!!


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm thinking Michigan is on the right track raising license fees to keep the penny pinching Buckeyes out. A true sportsman would have no complaints paying for a resource they truly love. No matter where they my be fishing or hunting.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

YEA, What he said ^^^^^.


68bucks said:


> I think Ohio should have a reciprocating license system. Out of staters pay what out of staters pay in their home state.


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hookedup330 said:


> I'm thinking Michigan is on the right track raising license fees to keep the penny pinching Buckeyes out. A true sportsman would have no complaints paying for a resource they truly love. No matter where they my be fishing or hunting.


I hope you are jesting... a true sportsman is not defined or qualified by the amount of money he/she spends on a license. I know plenty of D-BAGS that buy licenses. I see some of our great "sportmen" overharvest, use more than legal qty lines per person, keep illegal caught fish (in the river). I would spend 100's or more on every salmon or smallmouth trip plus my annual license. With tackle bought in Michigan, lures, food , hotels etc that I spent a heck of a lot every year with 5-6 trips. When MI hiked the non-resident to over 80, I quit buying and fishing michigan waters. Plenty of other opportunities to catch salmon and smallies in Indiana water. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe Mi residents saw an increase relative to non-res rate hike. That seems to be directed price gouging . And I apologize for continued derailment.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Are fishing licenses did go up some not as much as a non resident did though. The biggest increase in are licenses was hunting and orv/snowmobile. Some of them over doubled. a non resident licence for fishing is 68$ not over 80. I'm just saying lots of people like to cry about a few more dollars but it supports something that we all enjoy. We all spend lots of money on fishing things like you said lures baits ect. The extra cost of a more expensive license can be offsetted by just passing up on one or two new fishing lures.


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I understand and respect your position, im not mad at ya. Pricing has been adjusted since it jumped to 80, and 68 isn't horrible, but for some it's not the cost but more the principle. I spend Lotsa money local to help the economy and it feels as if non res peeps are viewed as ravaging the resource because we don't pay enough by some people's estimate and we don't live there. I work in Ohio, live in Indiana and pay plenty of taxes to the state each year. I bought my boat in ohio, all my lures in ohio, almost all my boat gas in Ohio, tolls, hotels.... we all understand the burden of such a great resource and the monies needed to keep it moving in a direction where we all can continue to enjoy it. ... ok I'm done. Agree to disagree with any significant non-res increase but I'd still buy it for ohio.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree 80$ was a bit much that's why it lasted a year. And I also would bet we see a increase in Ohio non resident licence fees in the near future. Imo they deserve one.


----------



## bswiger (Sep 21, 2014)

I am from Ohio, hunt/fish in Ohio and would pay just about whatever to continue to humt/ fish Ohio. The thing that frustrates me the most is, seeing hunting and fishing license dollars spent on lands that we cant hunt or for buying rocks to line shorlines on our inland lakes to keep the shores washing away, from the pleasure boaters/ skiers and jetskies that keep the lake chopped up, then posting signs YOUR FISHING LISENCE DOLLARS AT WORK, creating habitat! If everyone that uses the resource paid their share, the cost of a resident or non-resident license would not be an issue. Sportsmen foot the biggest portion of the bill to preserve and protect the resources that everyone enjoys, maybe its time we stop worrying about how much our fellow sportsmen from other states pay to enjoy our resources in Ohio and consentrate more on the fact that, the others that use the resources, pay nothing!


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd pay whatever Ohio asks to fish in Erie, live in Indiana. I've got a crack like addiction to catching walleye and watching boards fall out of line. I just can't get enough. Raise the fees, I'll be first in line and will still chase down every piece of liter I can find in the lake. Love the fishery and hope they raise prices to whatever is needed to maintain the fishery and habitat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

I am not really in favor of raising in state or out of state license. I would like to see a Lake Erie stamp with a guarantee that the money from the stamp goes directly helping the walleye fishing. Weather that be river projects. Artificial reefs. Whatever it takes to improve the lake.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

MageeEast said:


> I forgot to mention...raising fishing licenses won't directly leverage P&R money but it takes the pressure off revenue generated by hunting license sales to fund division programs. I'd like to see an increase in hunting license fees too for the same reasons.


Agreed! jack up both the hunting and fishing licenses for non residents. Ohio is WAY low compared to other Great Lake states.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I believe walleyeseizure is on to it. Pennsylvania has a lake erie stamp which is required to fish the lake or any tributaries that join the lake. A 5 to 10 charge for using the resource that goes exclusively back to the lake for research/improvement /habit /stocking lake erie. This to me sounds the most reasonable.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

So far 3770 O.G.F. members have read this thread. I bet the Governor of Ohio, or the appointed head of the O.D.N.R. are totally oblivious to any one's concerns and could care less. It is estimated one letter represents 10,000 votes. 37,700,000. This is what the career politicians understand. Or a boycott of the money source.

I agree with all of YOU, and am breaking out the stamps.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

while you all are asking for license increases how bout asking them for a 3 rod rule...that's one thing mich. got over ohio...don't be surprised if mich beats ohio state this year...their about due to upset them.


----------



## redfish1 (Aug 27, 2011)

now your talking 3 rods rule !!!!


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

Ha-ha. The three rod rule! You know you only have two hands. Do you even want to enjoy your time on the water or is it about seeing how fast you can fill a ticket.
Nothing like FEELING that bait come to a dead stop.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love it when they come fast and furious...I'd rather be done in 2-4 hours instead of having to be out there all day.


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

It shouldn't be about being done unless it is for business or subsistence. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to fly fish MI for salmon every year in the Pere Marquette but with the over harvest by charters, decreased stockings (2013-2015) and smaller returns every year I am looking to try new waters. Plenty of salmon in other states. MI used to be great for salmon in the rivers but they screwed it all up! JMO


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe we could get Trump interested in walleye fishing......Its a win win. He loses interest in politics, and buys us all fishing license!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree that ohio needs to raise its out-of-state licensing fees,but Michigan also needs to lower theirs.19 bucks is also too low for residents,wouldn,t mind a $5 increase if it were done to generate lake erie specific monies(stamps).Michigan knew in the 1st year of $80 license,s that it was a bad move,$68 isn,t reasonable either. I live 20 miles from mich. and 35 from Indiana,and will pay for an Indiana license before buying one from mi.=but for ice fishing only.food for thought-make 12 month license,s everywhere. 12 months from date of purchase, no seasons and everyone pays a $5 great lakes stamp fee(for states bordering a great lake)


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just because there is a 3 rod rule dosnt meen you have to use 3 rods. Some people like running lots of rods like myself, others like one or two and that's fine too. Just gives people the opportunity to fish how they want. Look at ice fishing its 2 rods and 5 or 6 tip ups I believe. What's the difference if I have 4 or 5 rods sitting in a rod holder and in use?


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

fisherman 2 said:


> while you all are asking for license increases how bout asking them for a 3 rod rule...that's one thing mich. got over ohio...don't be surprised if mich beats ohio state this year...their about due to upset them.


i've been fishing erie for over 60 years and i say let's go to three poles at least on erie.fish management wise it won't make ab
any differance.we never take are quota. clean up the lake everyone wins! the drop in oil prices in it's self will do more to increase numbers of fish. the farmers will stop growning on marginal land witch will help return the natural fitration system thus cleaner water.fishermanbob


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

Yelp, let give the politicians more money to waist like lottery and casino money going to improve schools and lower taxes.


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

I have no problem with three rods but half the time 3 rods aren't enough and 2 are too many. Tournaments excluded


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

fishermanbob said:


> i've been fishing erie for over 60 years and i say let's go to three poles at least on erie.fish management wise it won't make ab
> any differance.we never take are quota. clean up the lake everyone wins! the drop in oil prices in it's self will do more to increase numbers of fish. the farmers will stop growning on marginal land witch will help return the natural fitration system thus cleaner water.fishermanbob


FishBob please expound. I don't understand how cheap oil would help. If anything I would think a farmer would increase marginal land use with lower priced (petrochemical produced) fertilizer and more cheap fuel to run his equipment on the marginal land, which is probably the land with the poorest drainage for yield and most likely to contribute to runoff? I'm just a city boy tho...


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Lots to chew on in this thread. I would support a Lake Erie Tag with monies earmarked to Lake Erie Management. Then another tag for 3 rod per man, but for offshore (boat) use only. (Previous reading on the subject points out that shore access fishing could easily be monopolized by one or one small group of fishermen, thereby excluding the use of the prime, or sometimes only area accessible on a given lake, pond, or river.) I think $5-$10 for each of the tags would be reasonable. From a usage standpoint, this would allow 2 fishermen to run 2 boards per side plus 2 downlines to target the deeper fish. Also, a single (boat) fisherman with no friends LOL could run 2 side presentations and 1 low, which would be greatly more interesting and pleasurable. For those concerned about impact on the fishery: You still have a 6 fish limit duh.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Eyeonthefly said:


> It shouldn't be about being done unless it is for business or subsistence. But to each his own I guess.


EyeontheFly, for myself and I suspect most of the other part-time anglers who fish the many variables and huge expanses of the Big Lake, more rods is more about having a better chance of figuring out a presentation on a given day to put even a few fish in the box, in the limited time we have on the lake on a given day. If you're able to co-ordinate schedules to put 4-6 guys on the boat at any given time, it's a moot issue anyway...Gotta be a pretty slow day if you're fishing 8+ lines and not catching anything lol


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Closing.... way off topic. Sorry McGee.


----------

